

Startup Parents: You Are Not Alone - jeffio
http://jeffkward.com/startup-parents

======
pg
This post switches subjects between the first and second sentences. Startup
founders are a proper subset of entrepreneurs.

~~~
jeffio
Thanks pg, I edited to make it more clear.

